# Outfeed table/work table design suggestions?



## gafftaper (Jan 27, 2008)

He guys I'll be building a run off table for my Sawstop here soon. I've got the 52" table extension on the saw so I'm looking at a big table as well. The saw is on a portable base and I thinking I need to put the run off table up on wheels too. (Both are located near the load in door to the theater and if a REALLY large piece had to go in, they could be partially in the way. 

I've seen lots of cool ideas in various woodworking magazines about run off tables. I've got too many ideas about design and types of storage to build underneath. I'm curious what you have in your shop, what you've seen, what you like, and what you hate? Favorite top surface material? Types of shelving and storage underneath? Help me design the ultimate run off table.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Run off table design suggestions?*

First, can we call it an *outfeed table* rather than a run off table? According to Google, a "run off table" is a document dealing with surface water and contaminants. I'm a big fan of the tip-jack type table that on wheels when you need to move it and not when it needs to be level with the table of the saw. Norm Abram built some tables on the _New Yankee Workshop_ based on what the Boston public access TV's scene shop uses. Forget about storage underneath, makes them too heavy to move around. Here's the link. I've built two of these tables, one for myself and one for my friend's 3-car garage woodshop. Both have held up well, and require only 1.5 sheets of 3/4" plywood each. Tempered Masonite™ makes a good, slippery surface, as well as the tempered hardboard with a coating like one would find in RV baths or cheap rest rooms, HomeDepot carries it for around $15/sheet. Or Melamine covered particle board--good and flat, but heavy. Use good-quality hinges and casters! Hope this helps. Van will have a much better idea, I'm sure.


----------



## thelightingmancan (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Run off table design suggestions?*

I have a shop in a 1 car garage, and I have a roller table, it is 2 feet wide, and opens from 2 feet long to almost 10. I got mine at a closeout sale from a shop, but I think Craftsman carries something like it. This works great because you can roll it around, and fold it to about 2x3. I have seen one with little wheels so your board can slide in all directions, but this only goes in 2 directions. I still love it, especially for plywood sheets.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Run off table design suggestions?*


thelightingmancan said:


> I have a shop in a 1 car garage, and I have a roller table, it is 2 feet wide, and opens from 2 feet long to almost 10. I got mine at a closeout sale from a shop, but I think Craftsman carries something like it. This works great because you can roll it around, and fold it to about 2x3. I have seen one with little wheels so your board can slide in all directions, but this only goes in 2 directions. I still love it, especially for plywood sheets.



I have something similar to that that I purchased for the input side when you have to run a sheet of 3/4". I have the space and want a nice large table that can also be a work bench and be can used by students to sit as my shop is also my classroom at times.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Run off table design suggestions?*

I do like the looks of that table...



Since I really want a full table in the 7x7 to 8x8 range, I could build two of them side by side. Waiting for Van's better idea...


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Run off table design suggestions?*

I wouldn't go larger than 4'x6' for a single table. Too heavy, bulky, and would need more structure. Having 3 for a total of 6'x12' would be a nice size. Perhaps with coffin locks to lock them together? I made my legs' footprint 3'x4'-6" for a nice overhang all the way around, good for clamping stuff to. Resist the temptation to add a shelf. Again too heavy, and things get lost under there. My legs are based on 4" wide stock. "Shop grade maple" was about $35 for 4x8x3/4 a few years ago when I built these. Be sure to paint then a fun color for fire protection and "neat" appearance. What is the color scheme of your shop? Good picture, wish I'd found that.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 21, 2008)

Bump for Van... now that you are back in the land of the living.

(By the way my Drama Teacher co-worker's ex husband is the lead in Rabbit Hole).


----------

